# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Çështja Çame

## Eni

http://www.edsh.org/cameria.html


*Çamët nuk kërkojnë ndryshim kufijsh, por rikthim në trojet e të parëve.*
-- përgatiti, Dashnim Hebibi 

Gazeta "Bota Sot", 9 korrik 2002/

 Trojet e pamundura nga harresa, shtepite gjysme germadhe dhe varret e te pareve, jane ajri qe kerkojne me ngut mushkerite çame. Larg endrres se pafund per to, çamet kerkojne rikthim ne mezhdat e arave, ku ata pane diellin qe kur linden. Jane shtetas greke dhe si te tille, kerkojne ate çfare garanton Kushtetuta e ketij vendi demokratik, te drejtat e tyre baraz me helenet. Por eshte muri grek, ai qe ka privuar dhe vazhdon te privoje çamet. 

Zeri i se drejtes çame ne dyert e Evropes. Pas 58 vjetesh perpjekjesh te pashoresa, populli çam insiston per te fituar te drejtat e tij, pertej kufijve shqiptare; aty ku mbrohen te drejtat e njeriut, ne Gjykaten e Strasburgut. Tashme dosja eshte gati. Brenda saj, fakte e dokumenta autentike hedhin drite per te shkuaren e zeze te Çamerise dhe per realitetin po aq mohues te çameve te sotem. Drejtues te Shoqerise Patriotike Atdhetare "Çameria" tregojne, se pas shume trokitjeshte pafat ne dyert e shteti shqiptar e atij grek, ne kerkim te te drejtave te tyre legjitime, do te trokasin shume shpejt ne porten e Strasburgut. Padise se ketij komuniteti, perpiluar brenda nje dosje voluminoze i kane ardhur ne ndihme arkivat e shtetit shqiptar, deri dhe senduqet e "fortifikuara" prej mese gjysem shekulli te çameve. Nderkohe, kerkesat e çameve ndaj institucionit te njohur te se drejtes ne Kontinentin europian (Gjykates se Strasburgut), jane te qarta dhe ne sinkron me te drejtat e garantuara nga konventat nderkombetare. Çamet nuk kerkojne ndryshim kufijsh, por rikthim ne trojet e te pareve, marrjen e shtetesise greke, demshperblim per te gjitha demet qe shteti grek u ka shkaktuar atyre, qe arrin shifren e 2 miliard e 800 milione dollareve. Jo vetem kaq. Momenti per çamet kesaj here eshte i pandalshem. Drejtuesit e Sh.P.A. "Çameria", do ta percjellin dosjen dhe ne Gjykaten e Hages, ku perfaqesuesve te saj nepermjet dokumenteve te shumta historike, do tu behet e ditur masakra e pergjakshme greke mbi popullsine çame. Momentalisht, "diplomacia" çame po zgjidh disa gjera te "vogla" me shtetin shqiptar. Ne fillim te muajit qe shkoi, Sh.P.A. "Çameria", hapi gjyq ne Gjykaten e Shkalles se Pare te Tiranes, per abrogimin e dekretit te Presidiumit te Kuvendit Popullor, te viti 1953, i cili ne kundershtim me Kushtetuten u hoqi nenshtetesine greke çameve. 

Dosja "Çame" ne portat e Strasburgut 

Trojet e pamundura nga harresa, shtepite gjysme germadhe dhe varret e te pareve, jane ajri qe kerkojne me ngut mushkerite çame. Larg endrres se pafund per to, çamet kerkojne rikthim ne mezhdat e arave, ku ata pane diellin qe kur linden. Jane shtetas greke dhe si te tille, kerkojne ate çfare garanton Kushtetuta e ketij vendi demokratik, te drejtat e tyre baraz me helenet. Por eshte muri grek, ai qe ka privuar dhe vazhdon te privoje çamet. Per te shembur njehere e pergjithmone kete bariere absurde, Sh.P.A. "Çameria" do ti drejtohet Gjykates se Strasburgut. Perpara se te dorezoje padine shoqeruar me dosjen perkatese, perfaqesuesit e kesaj shoqerie kane kerkuar konsulence juridike. "Ne pergatitjen e dosjes "Çame" na kane ndihmuar konsulente juridik, si avokati Rustem Gjata. Nderkohe do te kerkojme ndihme edhe nga perfaqesues te shtetit shqiptarne Strasburg dhe nga konsulente te huaj, te cilet jane te gatshem te ndihmojne ne zgjidhjen e drejte te problemit çam". Sipas zotit Biraçi, dosja "Çame" eshte voluminioze. Per perpilimin e saj eshte germuar ne arkivat e shtetit shqiptar (dokumenta origjinale per çamet ka dhe arkivi grek i Gumenices dhe arkivi turk). Eshte siguruar dokumentacioni per 25 mije familje çame. Tashme nuk perben sekret se cfare permban dosja "Çame". Ajo eshte e kompletuar me te gjitha dokumentet (origjinale) e pronesise se çameve, me deklarata personale per ata qe kane humbur dokumentat. Ne dispozicion te dosjes "Çame" jane vene dhe pasaporta te vjetra qe ata nuk i kane dorezuar deri dhe fatura para vitit 1945. E rralle, Çamet per kete dosje kane hapur dhe senduqet e vjetra, ku kane nxjerre leterkembimet me te surgjynosurit e tyre ne burgjet e ishujve te Egjeut. Perkrah ketyre dokumentave, çamet kane renditur kerkesat e tyre. Brenda logjikes se kohes dhe ngjarjeve, çamet kerkojne rikthim ne shtepite e tyre ne Çameri. Fitimin e nenshtetesise greke, si dhe demshperblim per te gjitha demet qe u ka shkaktuar shteti grek, perfshi dhe ate njerezor. 4900 çame jane vrare, therrur e djegur barbarisht nga mercenaret greke te kryesuar nga gjenerali i zi, Napolon Zerva. Koka te prera, gjine te shkrumbuar, femije te rrjepur, vajza te perdhunuara, qindra te vdekur urie perrenjve e skerkave gjate rruges se kthimit per ne Shqiperi... Nje skene e zakonshme çame per greket barbare ne vitet 1944 - 45. "Bij, bijte e mi. Çthate valle kur ju shpuan me thika?" Nje vaj i kahershem, rrenqethes njerezor do te trokase edhe ne Gjykaten e Hages. Viktimat e genocidit te pashembullt grek kerkojne denimin e ekzekutoreve te asaj kohe. Emrat famekeq te masakres çame, ende vertiten te gjalle ne kujtesen e te moshuarve, deshmitare te tragjedise se asaj kohe. Jane nje liste e tere autoresh greke, te vdekur dhe te gjalle, midis te cileve: Zerva i tmerrshem, Doroteu, Ziko, Kola Gulla, Spiro Kaço. Jane varrezat masive ne qytetet: Paramithi e Filat dhe monumenti i Zerves ne Gumenice (me fytyren e doren drejt Shqiperise), deshmia e gjalle e nje epoke te eger spastrimi mbi popullisine çame. Dosja "Çame" ne Hage, nuk eshte gje tjeter veçse simoter e masakrave naziste, vazhde e shfarrosjes se praktikuar mbi kosovaret nga genocidi serb i ideuar nga udheheqesi i tij shpirteror, Sllobodan Millosheviç. Ndersa Sllobo eshte ulur perpara gjykatesve te Hages, çamet kerkojne te njejten gje, ndeshkimin e xhelateve greke. 
Nje gjyq "ilegal". Keshtu mund te cilesohet fillimi i proçesit gjyqesor i hapur nga perfaqesues te Sh.P.A. "Çameria", ne fillim te muajit qe shkoi, per abrogimin e dekretit qe u hoqi nenshtetesine greke çameve. Gjithcka u perpilua me kujdes dhe ne heshtje. Pakkush e dinte, se ne Gjykaten e Shkalles se pare te Tiranes, po zhvilloheshin seancat e para per rrezimin e dekretit te nxjerre ne vitin 1953 nga shteti diktatorial. Te lodhur dhe gjithnje te deshtuar ne kerkesat e tyre prane qeverise shqiptare per abrogimin e ketij dekreti, i cili citohet te jete antikushtetues, perfaqesuesit e Sh.P.A. "Çameria", kishin frike te benin publik fillimin e proçesit per rrezimin e tij. Heshtja e qeveritareve shqiptare perproblemin çam, ishte shtysa se berja publike e gjyqit do te pasonte me "pengesat" e para te servirura nga burokrate qe veten ne raste fushatash kujtohen ta zene ne goje ate. "Frika konsiston ne ate qe zyrtare shqiptare gabimisht mendojne, se dhenia e nenshtetesise greke çameve, do te thote heqje te nenshtetesise shqiptare. Eshte e drejte e jona te mbajme ate shtetesi qe kemi pasur dhe qe padrejtesisht na u hoq ne menyre kolektive. Dhenia e nenshtetesise eshte hapi i pare per zgjidhjen e problemit çam". 



*eDjathta Shqiptare © 2001-2002*

----------


## baobabi

Une them se hapja e ceshtjes do jete fitore per Camet.

Si edhe per cdo gjyq edhe per ceshjen Came problemi me i madh eshte ai i konsiderimit te problemit.

Po qe se gjykata do e pranoje si ceshtje them se do kete drite ne fund te tunelit.

Mire qe levizen vete Camet se politika nje vere ne uje ka bere.

Si hap i pare duhet pershendetur.

Detyra jone eshte qe te organizojme demonstrime pas pranimit te ceshtjes nga gjykata.

Po te jemi te zote te grumbullohemi sic bejne edhe popuj te tjere paqesisht aty ku ka me teper shqiptare do jete nje ndihme e madhe per ceshtjen.

----------


## Dita

Nga faqja e Albanian American Civic League



*THE ALBANIAN NATIONAL QUESTION CHAMERIA:  WHERE WE STAND IN 2002*


by *Shirley Cloyes DioGuardi*




Chameria, which is home to approximately 80,000 Albanians, 50,000 of which are Orthodox Christian and 30,000 Muslim, was annexed to Greece in 1913 after the Balkan Wars that ended five hundred years of Ottoman Turkish rule.  The new border, drawn up at the 1912 Conference of Ambassadors in London, when the socalled Great Powers decided to support the creation of Albania as a new republic, left only seven Cham villages inside Albania in the vicinity of the town of Konispol.  Known as Chams, this ethnic Albanian population suffered successive waves of expulsion and ethnic cleansing, culminating in the massacre of more than 5,000 men, women, and children, the forcible expulsion to Albania and Turkey of 35,000 more, the confiscation of thousands of acres of Cham-owned land, and the looting and burning of 68 Albanian villages and towns and a hundred mosques from June 1944 to March 1945.  Most of the Chams who were brutally evicted from their homes and forced off their land fled to Albania.  For decades the survivors and their descendants have petitioned the Greek government unsuccessfully to recognize their right to return to their land and to receive recompense for their destroyed and stolen assets, involving approximately 150,000 people and property valued at more than two billion dollars in todays market.  The Greek government, which condoned the seizure of Cham property in law at the end of World War II, has denied the survivors and their descendants even the right to visit their ancestral lands.



In spite of the fact that Greece is a member of NATO and the European Union and has signed all international covenants on human rights, the Greek government officially denies the existence of Chamerians and all other ethnic minorities in Greece.  It is illustrative that Greece has not yet ratified the Council of Europes Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities. Greek citizens of Albanian, Turkish, Macedonian, Vlach, and Roma descent do not enjoy fair and equitable treatment under the law and face enormous obstacles in preserving their culture and exercising their right to freedom of expression and freedom of religion.  The Albanians of Chameria, as well as the approximately 500,000 Albanians living in Greece today as temporary workers, seek equal protection under the law, freedom from forced assimilation and governmental repression, and opportunities for public employment and education in their own language.  The Chamerians are not requesting autonomy for their territory, but simply recognition of their ethnicity, the restoration of their human and civil rights, the right to use the Albanian language, the restitution of their assets, and the right of return. 

They seek the same rights that the Greek minority enjoys in Albania.  



Given the Wests insistence on establishing multicultural societies in the Balkans, the inattention to the denial of minority rights in Greece, as well as Greeces history of mass expulsion and extermination of the Chams, is a glaring contradiction.  The Albanian American Civic League is committed to confronting the Bush administration about this contradiction in the near future.  But this will be only a first step in an inevitably lengthy process that Albanians must be prepared to undertake.  To successfully resolve the Cham problem, Albanians, especially in the U.S. and European diasporas, need to educate the West about Chameria and to create a strategy for internationalizing the Cham problem. This will not be easy, because the Greek lobby is one of the largest contributors to House and Senate reelection races in the United States, and Western Europe is reluctant to take on any issue that can potentially destabilize its neighbors to the south.  But the diplomatic path must be taken and played out in 21st century terms if justice, so long denied to Chameria, is finally to be achieved.

----------


## Eni

http://www.edsh.org/aal-camet.html

Fjalimi i At Arthur Liolin 

Tubim per Çamerine
29 qershor 2002
Anthony's Pier 4
Boston 

Te dashur Motra dhe Vellezer Çame, 

Ju falenderoj per ftesen qe me bete per te marre pjese ne kete tubim perkujtimor dhe informativ. Mire eshte te mblidhemi se bashku per te nderuar popullin Çam te shume-vuajtur dhe te kujtojme historine e nje periudhe qe sjell indinjate per padrejtesite qe ndodhen atje. Thone se Imzot Fan Noli derdhi lot, sa here qe fjala "Çameria" hynte ne diskutim. 

Gjithashtu, koha e loteve ka shkuar dhe realiteti na ballefaqon me perpjekje te reja qe vine me nje fryme te ndryshme ne sferen diplomatike. Na duket edhe si nje ringjallje te koshiences botenore per padrejtesite te koheve te mepareshme. Personalisht, une si klerik e shoh kete levizje kudo ne bote si nje rast pozitiv jo vetem per popullin çam, por dhe per popujt e tjere. 

Kam disa mejtime dhe refleksione qe i shoh si mesime, dhe te aresyeshme ti shpreh ato: 

1. E para. Duhet te marrim parasysh Problemin e rendesishem to Çamerise bashke me çeshtje te ngjashme ne Gadishullin Ballkan, qe i perkasin shume vendeve te ndryshem dhe jo vetem atje. Te gjithe thone se ky rajon ka potencialet per nje zhvillim te jashtzakonshem. Ka faktore per zhvillimin ekonomik dhe burime te shumta natyrale ne kete zone te Europes. Patjeter potenca ka; por a ka vullnet? 

Historia na rrefen se trashegimia e nacionalizmit - me gjithe se ka aspekte te favorshem te mirenjohura - ka edhe ana te keqia per çdo shtet, çdo popull, dhe çdo grup etnik, kur kthehet ne shovinizm te kufizuar. Çameria ka qene nje nga viktimat nga ato aspekte te keqia. 

2. E dyta. Nje mendim moral. Padrejtesia nuk shuhet, por vazhdon si nje semundje e pasherueshem, perseri dhe perseri, kur nuk eshte analizuar dhe korrigjuar. Mbetet si nje plage qe duket si e sheruar, por nene cipen vazhdon te beje zarar tere trupin. Ai qe ndjen vehten e sigurte dhe i thote vetvetes: "ky problem mori fund," ose "mbaruam me kete çeshtje," eshte i gabuar dhe genjen veten. Te njeten impulse qe solli ai te beje nje padrejtesi ne fillim kthehet prape - kush e di aqe von - si nje enderr e keqe. Gjithashtu sot shohim meriten qe ka per te gjithe shprehja e ndjesave, keqardhja per ç'ka ka ndodhur dhe deshira per t'i korrigjuar. 

3. E treta. Po te shohim justifikimet per rihapjen e çeshtjes Çame, ne qe mbrojme bashkatdhetaret tane ne kete drejtim, duhet te kemi para nesh faktin qe nuk mund ta shperblejme nje ane dhe te mos shohim te gjithe anet dhe realitetin aktual. 

Jemi gezuar se sot populli çam ze nje vend te veçante neper agjencite nderkombetare te popujve minoritare, qe nuk kishin ze ose forum me pare. Duke dalur ne "driten e dites" - siç thote fjala popullore Amerikane - me mire mund te gjejme menyra te afta per te orkestruar nje zgjidhje te ndershme per te gjithe banoret e atjeshem. 

Ju uroj një mbledhje të sukseshme duke iu falur Zotit për të mirën e gjithë popullit Çam.

*eDjathta Shqiptare © 2001-2002*

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Kësaj radhe shkurt.

E panjohur për mua është se çamët a kanë ndonjë organ të tyre drejtues apo përfaqësues në shtetin grek.
A do të kishitmundur të më thoni diçka për këtë?

Leka

----------


## Anton

Jo nuk kane dhe c´ka eshte me tragjikja nuk kane as ne shtetin shqiptar.

Me shume ndikim kane minoritaret qe nga 1945 se Camet ne RSH.

Kjo eshte e verteta.

Kush ka ndonje lidhje me shoqaten Cameria ne RSH te me shkruaj.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Atëherë Anton pse nuk angazhohemi ne që të formojmë ndonjë shoqëri dh t'i vetëdijësojmë të rinjët çamë, duke u bazuar se secili popull ardhmërinë dhe fatin e vet e mbështetë në rininë vetjake.
Nuk e di, do të kisha përkrahur çdo lloj iniciative të tillë.
Leka

----------


## tonimontana83

Ju pershendes te gjitheve.
Me behet qejfi,si cam,qe shoh kete teme ne forum.
Dhe une jam dakort per ate qe thot Leka.
  Dhe te vetedijesojme te gjithe te rijte shqiptare sepse eshte nje ceshtje qe prek te gjithe shqipetaret.

----------


## Albo

Në lashtësi, Çamëria njihej si Iliria e Jugut dhe më vonë është quajtur  Shqipëria e Jugut. 

Grekët e kanë quajtur Çamërinë, Epir, një emër që do të thotë "Kontinent", ky nuk  ka asnjë lidhje  me kombësinë e popujve  që banojnë në këtë kontinent. 

Emri Çamëri u përdor nga banorët grekë  të ishujve të vegjël  përtej kufijve të Shqipërisë. Grekët, në vazhdimësi  janë munduar për të tjetërsuar historinë duke shpikur  edhe gjenezën helene, si të vetmen  pellazge, para asaj ilire si trashëgimtare të vërtetë. Ata duke  mos përballuar dot shkencërisht,  gjenezën tonë pellazge  më të hershme  se helenët, atëhere  nuk u mbetej tjetër gjë, veçse  tjetërsimi i të vërtetave historike. Përpjekjet e grekëve për të tjetërsuar historinë nuk janë mbështetur  nga studimet shkencore, të bëra si nga shkencëtarët e huaj dhe ata grekë, pa përjashtuar  dhe disa prej tyre që, me argumentime shkencore  bindëse  hedhin  dritë të plotë për gjenezën e popullit tonë, duke filluar që nga lashtësia deri tani në kohërat moderne, duke argumentuar  shkencërisht,  se shqiptarët  janë pasardhës të pellazgëve, ilirëve. Straboni dhe Herodoti, duke mos  e njohur gjuhën e fiseve fqinje që ndryshonte krejt nga helenishtja,  i quajtën banorët në veri të Ambrakisë, Pellazgë ose Barbarë. Për të dalluar helenët  nga kombet e tjera  ata përdornin  këtë formulë:"Kush nuk është helen, është barbar". 

Teza e përbashkët që e gjejmë  tek Straboni, Ptolemeu, Tuqiditi është:"Çamëria në lashtësi banohej nga fiset thesprote, mollose, kaone, që nga grekët e lashtë quheshin fise barbare, sepse nuk flisnin  greqisht". 

Në librin "Fjalor i Antikiteteve klasike" të Lybkerit, tek artikulli për Korkyrën (Korfuzin),  vihet në dukje,  se ai ishull në zanafillë banohej nga ilirët. 

Në veprën e studiuesit  të njohur suedez Martin P. Nilson, botuar në Londër në 1909,  me titull "Studime mbi historinë e Epirit të lashtë", sqarohet  më së miri, se Epiri nuk ka qenë  ndonjëherë grek,  ky rajon ka ruajtur natyrën e vet ilire të pandryshueshme. 

Në shekullin e X-të të erës sonë, perandori i Bizantit Leoni i Mençur, në një nga librat e tij përmend faktin  që "banorët e Epirit janë shqiptarë" Pukvili (1770-1857), që njihej si  mik i helenëve, i cilësuar  si filo-grek  shkruan "për Pirron dhe Thesprotin  që nuk janë  grekë" si dhe jep mjaft  prova etnografike, arkeologjike për autoktoninë çame (libri  "Udhëtime në Greqi" vol. 1 fq.98.( Martin Lik në librin "Kërkime në Greqi" botuar  në Londër, në 1814, në fq. 266 thotë:"Çamët  okupojnë vendin në jug të lumit Kalama (Thiam  i vjetër)  dhe kam arsyen  të besoj, se çamët  e kanë nxjerrë emrin e tyre nga një aliternacion i lumit të prapthi. Vendit i thonë Dar, dhe shtrihej  deri rrotull fshatrave të Janinës, vendet kryesore të Çamërisë janë: Suli, Paramithia, Margariti, Parga, Agjija. Enciklopedia  e madhe helenike, vëllimi 15 fq. 405 provon se, çamët janë banorët  e parë të Thesprotisë dhe jep njoftime se emrin çam  e kanë marrë prej Thiam (Kalama i sotëm). Nga pikëpamja  gjuhësore pranon se dy të tretat e Çamërisë,  megjithëse të ndarë në të krishterë dhe myslimanë, flasin shqip,  por një shqipe të veçantë. Studiuesit, konsujt dhe udhëtarët e ndryshëm si Pukvili, Lik, Brukton, Helon, Bul, Liri, Dozon etj, që vizituan  Shqipërinë në shek.XIX-të konstatuan se populli i Çamërisë, trevë që shtrihej në mes të lumit Kalama, gjirit të  Artës e deri në Prevezë, popullohej nga shqiptarët autoktonë. 

Përfaqësuesi i Greqisë  në Konferencën e Losannës, deklaroi më 19 janar 1923,se "Shqiptarët  banojnë në një krahinë plotësisht  të caktuar, d.m.th Epirin. Nga sa më sipër, del më se e qartë autoktonia ilire e Çamërisë, si dhe vazhdimi i iliro-shqiptarëve  të saj, pasardhësit  e fiseve  pellazgo-ilire janë quajtur thesprotë, me qendër  shpirtërore  tempullin e Dodonës. Me të drejtë,  banorët e vjetër  të Çamërisë japin përgjigje për vendndodhjen e Çamërisë:"Çamëria zihet  ka lumi i Shalësit (Pavllo) në veri, jaram të tre gurët  e zes  në Prevezë". Çamët dhe epiriotët,  kanë patur nga helenët ndryshime nga kultura, gjuha, historia, zakonet,  etj. Helenët  janë pasardhës nga përzierja e pellazgëve  me mesopotamasit që emigruan në  Greqi, rreth  vitit 1700  para erës sonë, dhe u përzien një herë të dytë  pas vdekjes së tyre në Greqi me të tjerë  pellazgë. 

Shteti social i Greqisë së lashtë,  përbëhej nga elementi mbizotërues  dygjuhësor  që fliste  në shtëpi shqip (pellazgë) dhe që mësonte  në shkollë greqishten,  dhe që u quajtën më vonë  helenë, të dalë nga përzierja pellazgo-mesapotame, pellazgo-egjiptiane të emigruar  në Greqi. 

Fjala "helene" është marrë nga "helios" (diell), që do të thotë  që vijnë nga vendet e nxehta  me diell, si Babilonia (Egjipti) e Mesapotamia. Gjatë  lashtësisë, si dhe sot quhet  helen  çdo person  që është arsimuar në gjuhën greke, që mund ta fliste dhe ta shkruante  këtë gjuhë, duke u bërë kështu dy gjuhësh. 

Në kohën e pavarësisë  të Greqisë, në vitet 1821-1830, gjendja shoqërore e lashtë ende  mbizotëronte në Greqi. Në Parlamentin Kombëtar  të Greqisë përdoreshin të dy gjuhët. Mbretin Oton i Parë, që iku nga Gjermania dhe vajti në Greqi, e këshilluan të mësonte  greqishten  për të folur  me popullin, dhe pasi e mësoi greqishten e vjetër e doli në popull, pa se askush nuk fliste  greqisht, por flisnin shqip. 

Në racën e bardhë, pellazgët  janë të parët  ku autoktonia i përket shqiptarëve, kurse grekët, latinët, janë derivate  të pellazgëve. Banorët e Epirit  nuk kanë qenë   ndonjëherë   grekë, kjo trevë që në lashtësi ka qenë iliro-pellazge, Thesprotia  nuk ka qënë  greke, se  çamët  që nga lashtësia dhe deri  tani në kohët moderne janë autoktonë në trojet e tyre. Në Çamëri,  si në lashtësi  dhe tani në kohët moderne, përpjekjet e grekëve  për të hequr   identitetin shqiptar  të Çamërisë, kanë qenë dhe do të jenë të pasuksesshme, pasi historia nuk mund të tjetërsohet  sipas dëshirës së grekëve. 

Krahina e Epirit ka qenë etnikisht shqiptare që prej kohës antike. Konferenca e ambasadorëve në Londër, në vitin 1913,  pjesën jugore  të kësaj krahine ia shkëputi trungut  të saj amtar, dhe ia dha shtetit grek, pavarësisht  faktit se banorët e Epirit të Jugut  ishin  shqiptarë të besimit ortodoks dhe mysliman, shqiptarët e besimit ortodoks, iu nënshtruan  helenizimit. Greqia ndoqi një politikë të sofistikuar  asimilimi ndaj  shqiptarëve ortodoksë të Çamërisë,  duke konsideruar  se ata janë grekë, duke pretenduar  se të gjithë  ortodoksët  janë grekë, duke përdorur  fenë  për asimilimin e shqiptarëve ortodoksë, dhe i ktheu në kombësine greke. Qeveritarët  grekë kanë ndjekur një politikë  shoviniste dhe kanë kryer genocid  kundra shqiptarëve myslimanë. 

Në vitin 1913,  bandat e Deli Janaqit  të organizuara  dhe të përkrahura  nga qeveria greke, masakruan  dhe vranë te Përroi i Selamit, në Paramithi,  72 burra nga krerët e kësaj krahine. Ky ka qenë  fillimi i shfarosjes së shqiptarëve  myslimanë të Çamërisë. 

Në vitet 1914-1921 nën pretekstin e çarmatimit  të popullsisë shqiptare  të Çamërisë  nga qeveritarët  grekë,  u kryen ndjekje, persekutime, tortura dhe grabitje ndaj popullatës

_Gazeta 55_

----------


## Pellazgu

Ju lutem të gjithëve!
Kush mund të gjej një artikull ku shkruhet për masakrën e Paramithisë.
Është rrëfimi i një plake çame që ka përjetuar atë masakër. Me sa më kujtohet e quanin Myzejen. Aksidentalisht e kam fshirë.

----------


## Eni

Qendrimi i Greqisë ndaj Pakicave Kombëtare*

nga Eqerem Mete**





Nga fillimi i vitit 2001, sipas agjencisë Rojter, Bashkimi Evropian do të dërgojë në Shqipëri "një komision për të diskutuar rreth një marreveshjeje bashkëpunimi." Sekretari i përgjithshëm i ministrisë së jashtme greke i deklaroi kryeministrit shqiptar gjatë vizitës së tij kohët e fundit në Shqipëri se "legjislacioni për pakicat duhet të rishikohet "në qoftë se Tirana dëshiron ti afrohet Bashkimit Evropian," kurse kyeministri shqiptar paska shprehur bindjen se "Shqipëria do të përpilojë një legjislacion të avancuar, nje nga më të përparuarit në Evropën Juglindore."

Nisma e BE-së për tiu mësuar autoriteteve shqiptare se si të sillen me të ashtuquajturën pakicë greke, që numëron rreth 30 - 40 mijë frymë, ultimatumi i të dërguarit të kryeministrit grek, si dhe deklarata e kryeministrit shqiptar të krijojnë përshtypjen se në legjislacionin shqiptar për pakicat kombëtare paska të meta serioze. Për të sqaruar këtë çështje, për të parë se ku janë dhe për hir të argumenteve, autoritetet përkatëse shqiptare e kanë obligim të studiojnë ligjet dhe praktikat e vendeve të tjera, natyrisht edhe të Greqisë, madje edhe të vendeve, që mbahen si më të përparuarit në këtë drejtim. 

A ka legjislacion më të avancuar dhe praktikë kaq absurde në vendet e tjera sesa çka vërehet në vendin tonë për të ashtuquajturat pakica kombëtare? Në vend që nxënësi ta kërkojë e të vejë atje ku është shkolla, në Shqipëri shkolla (greke) i ndjek nga mbrapa nxënësit e diasporës greke, kudo ata ndodhen edhe kur ky numër bie në kundërshtim flagrant me ligjin. 

Nga ana e tyre, autoritetet greke nuk e kanë marrë mundimin deri më sot të lejojnë zyrtarisht hapjen edhe të një shkollë të vetme fillore për fëmijët e qindra mijë emigrantëve shqiptarë. Greqisë as nuk i shkon ndërmend të ndërmarrë një veprim të tillë zyrtar, që do të kishte sadopak nuancën e njohjes së të drejtave të një elementi nacional që nuk është e nuk e quan veten grek. Në mentalitetin grek, një hap i tillë do të ishte precedent i rrezikshëm që do të minonte teoritë rreth të ashtuquajturit homogjenitet të shtetit grek dhe do tu shtonte oreksin pakicave nacionale për arsimim në gjuhët e veta kombëtare. Ky hap do të rriste edhe presionin nga brenda e jashtë ndaj Greqisë. Ai do të bënte gjithashtu të shkonin kot mundimet e autoriteteve greke gjatë shumë dekadave për të asimiluar shqiptarët e vjetër, qoftë autoktonë apo të vajtur gjatë shekujve, në Greqi. Përpjekjet për ti çkombëtarizuar emigrantët e rinj shqiptarë nëpërmjet shkollimit në greqisht dhe me ndihmën e kishës ortodokse greke duke u ndërruar fenë, si dhe diktati i autoriteteve greke, duke shfrytëzuar praninë e tyre në Greqi, ndaj shtetit shqiptar, do të bëheshin gjithmonë e më të paefektshëm.

Një politikë e tillë e brendshme e shtetit grek ndikon fuqishëm edhe politikën e tij të jashtme ndaj fqinjëve pavarësisht nga mballomat e garniturat evopiane që e shoqërojnë atë. Ndaj Shqipërisë, në vend të reciprocitet të paktën për hir të qëndrimit të qeverisë së sotme shqiptare, Greqia e ka rritur intensitetin dhe diapazonin e presionit. 

Greqia nuk ka hequr dorë nga pretendimet territoriale ndaj Shqipërisë. Për të shmangur një akuzë të tillë, por edhe për ta mbajtur situatën në tension, tani për tani, qeveria greke ua ka lenë të ashtuquajturëve qarqe ultranacionaliste detyrën për të ngritur hapur kërkesa territoriale, kurse në cilësinë si qeveri po këto kërkesa ajo i kamuflon me parullën për respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut dhe të normave demokratike. 

Në takime zyrtare të nivelit të lartë midis të dyja palëve, pala greke i bën palës shqiptare kërkesa ultimatum, që flasin për imponim të raporteve pronar-vasal. Në parlamentin grek bëhen debate lidhur me "rritjen e nacionalizmit shqiptar, zgjerimin e rolit destabilizues të grupeve të armatosura shqiptare në Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe Serbinë jugore" pavarësisht se lufta e shqiptarëve kunder nacionalizmit agresiv serb u mbështet dhe mbështetet, natyrisht me përjashtim të grekëve, nga gjithë bota demokratike. Një gjë është më se e qartë në këtë kontekst. Sa më afër i afrohet zgjidhjes çështja e Kosovës, aq më shumë irritohen autoritetet greke dhe aq më shumë i mëshojnë paralelizmit absurd që ata bëjnë me këtë çështje. 

Eurodeputetët grekë, të Demokracisë së Re dhe të PASOK-ut, kërkojnë që Shqipërisë ti ndërpritet ndihma makrofinanciare dhe ajo të përjashtohet nga tratativat për fillimin e bisedimeve për nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes së asosacionit e stabilitetit. Edhe ministri i Jashtëm Xhorxh Papandreu ka hipur në skenë për të atakuar Shqipërinë. Ai i shkruan Komisionerit Evropian për Marrëdhënie me Jashtë Kris Patten duke e bërë problem "mungesën e të drejtave të pakicës greke." 

Edhe pse midis të dy vendeve është nënshkruar Traktati i Miqësisë dhe i Bashkëpunimit, Ligji i Gjendjes së Luftës me Shqipërinë ende nuk është hequr nga Greqia në një kohë kur me Italinë ajo e ka abroguar një ligj të tillë pavarësisht se ishte Italia fashiste ajo që kreu agresion ndaj saj në vitin 1940 dhe jo Shqipëria. Pasuritë e shqiptarëve në Greqi janë bllokuar nën pretekstin e këtij ligji absurd, kurse për pasuritë e popullsisë shqiptrare që u masakrua dhe u detyrua me forcën e armëve të largohej nga Çamëria, jepen argumente nga më absurdet për të mos ua kthyer ato pronarëve të ligjshëm.

Duke parë një politikë e veprimtari të tillë greke kundër Shqipërisë, kushdo mund të nxjerrë konkluzionin se Greqia akoma jeton në të kaluarën. Që të jetojë në të tashmen, asaj i duhet të zbatojë proverbin e vjetër, që thotë se "të njohësh të tjerët është dituri, të njohësh vetveten do të thotë të pastrosh mendjen." Pikërisht këtë të fundit nuk kanë bërë fqinjët tanë. 

Megjithatë, pikërisht në këtë sfond aktiviteti politik nga ana e Greqisë kundër Shqipërisë, qeveria e sotme shqiptare marrëdhëniet me fqinjën jugore i trajton në kuadrin e "partneritetit strategjik midis dy partive, dy qeverive e dy vendeve" me shpresë se rruga për Evropë do të shkojë nga Athina ashtu si dikur rruga për Moskë shkonte nga Beogradi.

Me përjashtim të atyre që ia kanë lidhur këmbët e duart vetes, zor se ka nga ata të cilët kanë mend në kokë e sy në ballë, që nuk kuptojnë e nuk shikojnë se ku e ka hallin pala greke. 

Po të kthehemi përsëri në temën e fillimit, atë të pakicave kombëtare, do të thosha se kushdo do të bëhej kurreshtar të mësonte se çfarë thonë vetë personalitetet greke për këtë çështje. Materiali i mëposhtëm, i bazuar në burime nga Greqia dhe Komuniteti Evropian, i botuar me shkurtime në gazetën Illyria (Nju Jork, SHBA) mund të hedhë pak dritë mbi përvojën e shtetit helen në këtë drejtim.



x

x x



Apeli drejtuar kryetarit të parlamentit grek dhe drejtuesve të partive në vigjilje të 25 vjetorit të rivendosjes së demokracisë në Greqi më solli ndërmend një raport mbi shqiptarët e Greqisë, përpiluar nga një grup hulumtues të Komunitetit Evropian në vitin 1987.

I nënshkruar nga tre deputetë turq të pakicës turke, shtatë organizata turke dhe tri organizata maqedone per minoritetet përfshirë edhe Grupin grek të Helsinkit për Monitorizimin dhe të Drejtat e Pakicave në Greqi, Apeli thekson se republika e Greqisë ka një dobesi të theksuar: Ajo nuk njeh praninë e pakicave kombëtare në territorin e vet.

Nënshkruesit i bëjnë thirrje shtetit grek që të njohë ekzistencën e pakicave maqedone dhe turke, të ratifikojë Konventën Kuadër për Mbrojtjen e Pakicave Kombëtare të Këshillit të Evropës pa kushte për zbatimin e saj dhe të zbatojë parimet e Konventës si dhe të dokumenteve përkatëse të OSBE-së me qëllim ndërprerjen e gjithë formave të diskriminimit apo persekutimit të pjesemarrësëve të këtyre pakicave dhe respektimin e të drejtave të tyre.

Eshtë e vërtetë se autoritetet greke, që gjithmonë kanë luajtur rolin e strucit, si dhe publiku grek, i cili është indoktrinuar si duhet dekada me radhë, refuzojnë në mënyrë kategorike të njohin praninë e pakicave kombëtare në territorin grek. Parimi te cilit grekët gjithmonë i janë përmbajtur është se kushdo që jeton në Greqi është grek. Gjithë ata që nuk janë grekë duhet të largohen. Ky është mentaliteti mbizotërues në Greqi, anëtare e Kombeve të Bashkuara, e Bashkimit Evropian, e NATO-s, e OSBE-së dhe organizatave të tjera ndërkombëtare. Nuk u shkon ndër mend grekëve se në qoftë se vendet fqinjë do të kishin zbatuar të njëjtin parim, tashmë nuk do të kishte më grekë jashtë kufijve të shtetit grek.

Të citojmë shkurtimisht përgjigjet e disa autoriteteve greke ndaj Apelit sipas burimeve greke. 

Kryetari i parlamentit Apostolos Kaklamanis: "Në Greqi nuk ka as pakicë turke, as maqedone. Ekziston vetëm një pakicë fetare myslimane. Çdo sajesë, sidomos në këtë moment, u shërben qëllimeve të tjera dhe me të do të merremi në mënyrën e duhur."

Ministri për Shtypin Dimitris Reppas: "Sajesat antihistorike dhe jorealiste do të dështojnë."

Ministri i Jashtëm grek Xhorxh Papandreu: "Greqia, që ndodhet në një rajon të vështirë, ndjek një politikë shëmbullore në drejtim të pakicave."

Kurse ish ministri i Maqedonisë dhe Thrakës Stelios Papathemelis deklaroi: "Me duhet tua them në gjuhën e tyre Ai sihtir [P...!]." Udhëheqësi i KKE i shtoi një version tjetër motivit të Apelit. Ai theksoi: "Besojmë se publikimii një deklarate të tillë ka më pak lidhje me përvjetorin e rivendosjes së demokracisë sesa me dialogun që po zhvillohet midis Greqisë dhe Turqisë. Ajo i krijon mundësinë Amerikës të imponojë kushtet e veta për dialog. Ata që guxuan të ndërmarrin një veprim të tillë mund të gjenden jo vetëm në Greqi."

Gazeta Eleftherotypia botoi një artikull shkruar nga profesor Nikolas Stavru, grekoamerikan në lidhje me Shtetet e Bashkuara që qëndrojnë mbrapa peripecive ballkanike. Stavru shkruan se mbrapa Apelit fshihen Ankaraja dhe padronët e vet në Uashington me mbështetjen e "industrisë" së të drejtave të njeriut në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe filialet e saj në Greqi. Kjo deklaratë, e cila ua hedh fajin Shteteve të Bashkuara i ngjan deklarimit të kryetarit të parlamentit Kaklamanis rreth sulmeve ajrore të NATO-s kundër Sërbisë. "Sulmet e drejtuara nga Shtetet e Bashkuara e kthejnë Evropën në kohën e Luftës së Ftohtë," deklamoi ai. "Duhet ti japim fund qënies sonë pre e një fuqie [SHBA] e cila nuk do që Evropa të qëndrojë me këmbët e veta."

Çka tërheq në veçanti vëmendjen është ngjashmëria e madhe e reagimeve të autoriteteve dhe përfqësuesve të partive politike ndaj Apelit dhe deklaratrave që përmban raporti për shqiptarët e Greqisë. Përfundimi që mund të nxirret nga përmbajtja e Apelit është se politika e pushtetarëve grekë sot për të njëjtën çështje është e njëjtë me atë të vitit 1987, kur u përpilua raporti i sipërpërmendur, përmbledhja e të cilit vijon.





Raport rreth Shqiptarëve të Greqisë 

nga Komisioni i Komunitetit Evropian 



Nje grup hulumtues i Komunitetit Evropian vizitoi Greqinë nga 4 deri 10 tetor 1987 për të kryer një studim rreth pranisë së elementit shqiptar dhe ruajtjes së prejardhjes etnike e gjuhës.

Udhëtimi u organizua nga Buroja Evropiane për Studimin e Gjuhëve pak të përdorura, nën mbikqyrjen e Komisionit të Komunitetit Evropian.





Përbërja e Grupit:



Antonio Belushi Itali

Ricardo Alvares Spanjë

E. Angel Francë

Kolom Anget Spanjë

Havier Boski Spanjë

Onom Falkona Hollandë

Volfgang Jeniges Belgjikë

Robert Marti Francë

Stefan Moal Francë

Kol OCinseala Irlandë

Joseph San Sokasao Spanjë





Objekti i udhëtimit: Hulumtime në 300 komunitete shqiptare në Greqi.



Synimi: Tu mundësohet përfaqësuesve evropianë gjatë vizitës së tyre të bien në kontakt me popullin shqiptar në Greqi, ku aktualisht flet gjuhën shqipe, e cila nuk mësohet në shkollat greke.

Për të vlerësuar reagimin e partive dhe institucioneve të ndryshme ndaj çështjes së mbrojtjes s pakicave linguistike që ekzistojnë në Greqi, të cilat aktualisht nuk njihen madje edhe nën kriterin minimal siç është rasti i shqiptarëeve e i të tjerëve. 

Pikëpamjet e partive kryesore:

Partia "Demokracia e Re":

Biseduam me Mihal Papakonstantinu, Efstakios Paguhos, Nikola Martis, Joanis Vulfefis dhe Kaeti Papannastision. Vijojnë disa nga përgjgjet e tyre:

"Problemi i gjuhës shqipe ne Greqi nuk ekziston. Po të hedhim probleme gjuhësh në tavolinë, do të krijonim probleme shumë të mëdha për shtetin grek.

Në qoftë se gjuha shqipe flitet, ajo flitet vetëm në familje. Nuk mund të jepet opinion i plotë për këtë çështje.

Kurrë nuk ka pasur vend për shqiptarët në problemet tona. Misioni juaj është shumë delikat. Mos i komplikoni punët.

Kujdes! Çështjet e pakicave do të çojnë në luftë në Evropë. Nuk mund tëju ndohmojmë në asnjë mënyrë në këto momente. Gjithashtu, nuk duam të krijojmë përshtypjen se ka prani shqiptare në Greqi. Ky problem për ne nuk ekziston." 

Partia "PASOK":

Pyetjet iu bënë Dr. Jorgos Sklavunas dhe Manolis Azimakis.

Përgjigjet e tyre:

"Nuk e konsiderojmë të domosdoshme që shqiptarët dhe pakicat e tjera të mësojnë gjuhët e tyre amtare sepse gjuha që ata flasin nuk është gjuhë. 

Nuk ka tokë shqiptare ne Greqi. Ka vetëm territore greke ku mund të flitet edhe shqip.

Kushdo që nuk e flet gjuhën tonë, nuk i përket racës dhe vendit tonë.

Ministria e Kultures

Mbasi dëgjoi pyetjet, Doc. Athina Sipirianti u përgjigh:

Për të zgjidhur një problem duhet gjithmonë të ngrihet një komision. Ne nuk kemi mundësi të merremi me problemin që ngreni ju. Përvoja tuaj do të nda duhet për çka do të bëjmë në të ardhmen. Vizita juaj është një stimul i madh për ne.



Departamenti Pedagogjik

Përgjigja e Dr. Trinnidafilotis ishte shumë e ftohtë:

Nuk ka mësim të shqipes. Kjo që thoni ju është më shumë problem politik sesa kulturor. Nuk kam asgjë tjetër për të shtuar.

Komisioni i revistës së pavarur Anti u përgjigj:

"Kufijtë midis shteteve nuk janë të drejta. Ky interesim për minoritetet në Greqi mund të fshehë interesa dominimi nga shtete të tjerë. Pakicat linguistike, pra, pakica shqiptare, nuk ka fare të drejta. Në Greqi ka vetem grekë."

Deklaratat e mësipërme dhe Apeli drejtuar kryetarit të parlamentit dhe drejtuesve të partive greke janë provë e qartë e pranisë së shqiptarëve, turqëve dhe sllavëve maqedonë në Greqi, të cilët vazhdojnë të flasin gjuhët e tyre amtare. Sipas studimeve të kryera nga dijetarë, ne Greqi ndodhen rreth 700 fshatra shqiptare, kombësinë shqiptare të të cilëve grekët e mohojnë. Eshtë fakt i njohur se gjithë pjesëmarrësit e pakicave kombëtare në Greqi i janë nënshtruar një asimilimi intensiv dhe të organizuar, të cilin grekët, ndërsa mohojnë kombësinë e tyre të ndryshme, e justifikojnë duke iu referruar fesë së tyre ortodokse, sikur feja të ishte kriteri për të përcaktuar kombësinë. Megjithatë, pretendimeve absurde të autoriteteve greke iu janë kundërvënë edhe vetë grekët. Në një studim për të njëjtën çështje, profesori i së Drejtës Ndërkombëtare dhe zëvendës president i Gjykatës Evropiane për të Drejtat e Njeriut Kristos Rozakis e pranon karakterin etnik të pakicave në Greqi.

Për sa i përket politikës së brendshme greke ndaj pakicave kombëtare, është për të ardhur keq të konstatosh që një anëtare e Bashkimit Evropian siç është Greqia nuk ka mundur të bëhet model për vendet e tjera ballkanike në kuadrin e çështjes së pakicave kombëtare, që shembulli i saj në këtë fushë i shtohet imazhit tashmë të njollosur të Ballkanit për shkak të politikës së Sërbisë, që megjithëse anëtare e NATO-s, pavarësisht nga "përpjekjet" e qeverisë për të mbajtur një të ashtuquajtur ekuilibër, Greqia iu kundërvu sulmeve ajrore të NATOs kundër Sërbisë nën pretekstin fallco të lidhjeve tradicionale historike dhe fetare me Serbët dhe heshtazi mbështeti politikën e Milosheviçit për spastrimin etnik të Kosovës prej shqiptarëve.

Në këtë fushatë solidariteti me Milosheviçin kur filluan bombardimet ajrore të NATO-s, kryepeshkopi i Athinës Kristodulos nxitoi të mbështesë patriarkun e Moskës Aleksi, kreu i Kishës Ortodokse Ruse duke bërë thirrje për të përkrahur Serbinë.

Eshtë gjithashtu për të ardhur keq se asgjë nuk ka ndryshuar deri sot në politikën nacionaliste dhe teokratike të Greqisë që nga periudha 1944-1945 kur grekët ishin të parët në Evropën Juglindore mbas Luftës së Dytë Botërore që kryen vrasje masive në Çamëri, rajon i banuar nga shqiptarë, në veri-perëndim të shtetit të sotëm grek, dhe që e spastruan atë etnikisht nga shqiptarët, që nuk kishin fenë e grekëve.

Eshtë e logjikshme që vëllezërit e tyre të fesë, Serbët, të përfitonin natyrshëm nga përvoja greke e viteve 1944-1945 në spastrimin etnik të shqiptarëve dhe ta përdornin atë në shkallë të gjerë kundër shqiptarëve të Kosovës në vitin 1999. 

Mënyra si reagojnë grekët ndaj çështjes së pakicave kombëtare flet për një tendencë të fortë nacionaliste, të sëmurë, e ngritur në nivelin e politikës shtetërore dhe që bie ndesh me tendencën e përgjithshme në vendet e Bashkimit Evropian. Sipas regjistrimit zyrtar të vitit 1951 në Greqi pakicat etnike në vend përbënin 2.6 deri 3.8 të numrit të përgjithshëm të popullsisë. Si edhe në rastin e jogrekëve të tjerë, edhe numri i shqiptarëve ishte mjaft i zvogëluar në regjistrim. Sipas burimeve të tjera, në atë kohë të paktën kanë qenë 350, 000 shqiptarë. Folës sllavë në Greqi sot numërohen deri në 300 mijë megjithëse shumica e tyre u detyrua të largohej gjatë dhe mbas luftës së dytë botërore e luftës civile. Megjithëse fakti mbetet, edhe këto të dhëna të zvogëluara tej mase janë mohuar nga autoritetet greke sa herë që dikush iu është referuar. Vetë dy fakte, që janë prova të padiskutueshme të mungesës së tolerancës greke ndaj pakicave kombëtare: Pak vite më parë, Anastasia Karakasidou, e diplomuar në Universitetin e Harvardit, iu bënë kërcënime për ta vrarë së pari nga komuniteti grek në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe më vonë në Greqi për shkak se ajo kishte folur për praninë e një komuniteti maqedon slllavofolës në Greqi në librin e vet "Fusha me Grurë, Kodra me Shkurre..." Pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë, Kristo Sideropulos, drejtues i "Lëvizjes së të Drejtave të Njeriut në Maqedoni" u hodh në gjyq me akuzën se "kishte përhapur të dhëna jo të vërteta që mund të sillnim shqetësime në marrëdhëniet e Greqisë me jashtë." Faji i tij ishte një deklaratë që ai kishte bërë për maqedonasit që shteti, i cili u mohonte ekzistencën, u krijonte pengesa në ushtrimin e gjuhës dhe kulturës së tyre.

Megjithëse nuk mund të mohohet fakti se Greqia është anëtare me të drejta të plota e Bashkimit Evropian, sjellja e saj, në të kaluarën dhe sot, që shumë pak ka të bëjë me vlerat perëndimore, po ndihmon gjithmonë e më shumë njerëz të kuptojnë se ky vend është shumë larg nga anëtarët e tjerë të Bashkimit Evropian për sa u përket mentalitetit, kulturës, si dhe tolerancës fetare dhe nacionale. Greqia dallohet nga vendet e tjera anëtare të BE-së edhe për sa i përket legjislacionit të brendshëm. Për shembull, shtetësia, kombësia dhe feja ngatërrohen me qëllim në Greqi. Kushtetuta greke e ndalon proselitizmin. Ka dispozita, sidomos Neni 20 i Ligjit për Shtetësinë në Greqi, sipas të cilit imponohen sanksione, denime me burg dhe mohim të shtetësisë greke ndaj pjesemarrësve të pakicave fetare, që akuzohen për pjesëmarrje në të ashtuquajtura veprimtari kundër helenizmit. Pavarësisht nga fakti se Neni 19 të i Ligjit për Shtetësinë Greke është abroguar si rezultat i presionit ndërkombëtar, në bazë të të cilit qeveria kishte të drejtë tu hiqte shtetësinë greke personave të quajtur alogjenë [banorë vendas me origjinë jogreke], Greqia nuk e ka bërë heqjen e Nenit prapaveprues për tua kthyer shtetësinë personave që me pa të drejtë e kanë humbur atë.

Gazeta britanike Financial Times citon Takis Michas, specialist për çështjet sociale në gazeten e Athinës Eleftherotypia, të ketë thënë se "Greqia përfaqëson një shoqëri të mbyllur në vetvete. Vlerat e ortodoksisë e përforcojnë këtë mentalitet. Ortodoksia e shikon Perëndimin si rrezik, si vend ku kurdisen komplote kundër saj," mentalitet i grekëve dhe serbëve ky, i cili e ka origjinën në sizmën e hershme midis kristianizmit perëndimor dhe lindor. Kurse historiani britanik Norman Davies shkruan në librin e tij "Evropa, nje Histori": Që nga koha e kryqëzatave, ortodoksia e ka konsideruar Perëndimin si burim i një shtypjeje më të keqe se ajo e të pafeve." Ky mentalitet shfaqet edhe ne radhet e klerikëve greke në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Sipas shtypit amerikan, kryepeshkopi Spiridon, kreu i Kishës Ortodokse greke në Shtetet e Bashkuara është akuzuar se është përpjekur që frekuentimin e kishës tua ndalojë ortodoksëve që ndjehen më shumë amerikanë se grekë. Spiridon, i pari udhëheqës i lindur në SHBA i kishës ortodokse greke, deklaron se veprimtaria e tij synon të mbrojë traditat bizantine të kishës, duke provuar kështu se është një nga grekët qe kujtojnë se akoma jetojnë në perandorinë bizantine. Jeane Karthner i gazetës Liberacion shkruan: "Para pak vitesh, grekët ishin në armiqësi me shqiptarët, maqedonët dhe bullgarët. Ata janë armiq të përhershëm të turqëve, kurse tani janë bërë armiq të amerikanëve, britanikëve, francezëve, gjermanëve dhe pjesës tjetër të botës." "Perëndimi është plot me armiq", është cituar të ketë thënë presidenti i Greqisë, Kostis Stefanopolus. Analistët theksojnë se këto deklarata të kujtojnë "një gjendje të brendshme emotive, që ende ka rrenjë të thella në Ballkanin Lindor, dhe se nyja e përbashkët është tradita fetare. Kjo nyje e çimenton aleancën me Serbinë..." Ky mentalitet që ka çuar në fanatizëm nacionalist dhe fetar i ka shtyrë gjithashtu analistët të nxjerrin konkluzionin e logjikshëm se prania greke në Bashkimin Evropian dhe NATO dhe organizata të tjera është anomali dhe paradoks. Greqia vazhdon të jetë jetë partner i vështirë, bile edhe sot e kësaj dite është delja e zezë në Bashkimin Evropian, që herë pas here i nxjerr probleme të sajuara Evropës për shkak të qëndrimit të saj kapriçioz ndaj fqinjëve. Ky konkluzion nuk është diçka që i takon së kaluarës, apo fillimit të viteve 1990, siç thotë një tjetër grek, Lukas Cukalis, i Institutit Evropian të Shkollës Ekonomike të Londrës. 

Pra, është e gabuar, të paktën për të ardhmen e afërt, ta konsiderosh Greqinë si urë që do të lidhë vendet fqinj me Evropën. Kjo anëtare e Bashkimit Evropian që e konsideron çdo kritikë ndaj mënyrës se si ajo i trajton çështjet e saj të brendshme, sidomos çështjen e pakicave kombëtare, si veprim armiqësor të frymëzuar nga Perëndimi për të destabilizuar vendin, nuk mund ta luajë një rol të tillë pa përmirësuar imazhin e vet ende në nivel të ulët në krahasim me standartet evropiane, dhe pa hequr dorë nga mbjellja e farrës së intolerancës fetare dhe kombëtare.

Greqia duhet të mësojë si të sillet në shtëpinë e vet dhe jo ta kërkojë fajtorin jashtë. 



-------------------



* Artikulli është botuar në gazetën shqiptare "Albania" në dhjetor 2000

** Shkruesi i këtij artikulli ka qenë drejtor politik për Ballkanin dhe Lindjen e Mesme në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë në vitet 1992-1996

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Të nderuar miq, ju anëtarë të Forumit Shqiptar,

Dua vetëm informatë në lidhje me pyetjen:

Greqia dhe Shqipëria, marrëdhëniet e tyre deri vonë i kishin shumë të ftohta. Duket se tani kanë filluar të zhvillohen më tepër, e më së shumti nga ana ekonomike. Natyrisht sepse Greqia ka interes ta okupojë ekonominë shqiptare.
Desha t'ju pyes, pse ishin marrëdhëniet e ftohta ndërmjet tyre, deri para pak kohësh? A është arsyeja në lidhje me Çamët?

Leka

----------


## Eni

Te ftohta marredheniet Shqiperi - Greqi kane qene gjate kohes se qeverisjes se Partise Demokratike ne Shqiperi, ku ftohja me e madhe u verejt pas ngjarjeve te Peshkepise (vrasja ne token shqiptare te oficereve shqiptare nga komandot greke) dhe pas shkarkimit nga detyra e Zef Brozit, ku kemi dhe ftohjen me SHBA.

Por me ardhjen ne pushtet te Partise Socialiste, kapot e kuq te Tiranes bene tere perpjekjet per ta kthyer Shqiperine ne nje arene shitje te mallrave greke dhe te bindjes totale ndaj direktivave te Athines dhene politikaneve te majte shqiptare.

Per kete Leke, mjafton te shikosh ku preferojne t'i kalojne pushimet Nano, Meta, Meidani, Majko etj socialistet e do bindesh se ata jane kelyshet e grekut ne Shqiperi.
Pra aketa kapo te kuq, jane thjesht ushtare te bindur te Greqise ne Shqiperi dhe levizjet e tyre ne fushen e shahut shqiptare behen sipas mendjes greke.

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Eni të falemnderit shumë.

Të them të drejtën edhe e prita një përgjigje të këtillë, por nuk isha i sigurtë në mendimet e mia, se a janë të pabaza apo jo.

Unë isha para ca kohësh në Shqipëri, dhe vërejta se nuk ishte populli ai i cili dëshironte grekët në Shqipëri, por ishin pushtetarët ata të cilët e impononin një gjë të tillë, dhe populli për shkak se nuk kishte zgjidhje tjetër duhej të blente prodhimet greke, apo më thjeshtë të kërkonte shërbim nga grekët.

E çka na mbetet neve të bëjmë kundër këtij ndikimi grek, i cili ka kapluar Shqipërinë dhe rrezikon edhe Kosovën?

Leka

----------


## Eni

te fillojme p.sh. nga bojkotimi i prodhimeve greke.

Hap i pare,por imagjino sikur te tere shqiptaret qe s'duan t'ia shohin bojen grekut, te bejne nj egje te tille, cfare rrjedhimesh do kete ne tregun tone.

Sa prodhime greke tregtohen sot e kesaj dite ne Shqiperi ?

Kjo mund  te kete riperskusionet e veta ndaj ashpersimit te politikes greke ndaj emigraneteve tane ne Greqi, por ama derrit daje s'jena duke i thene!!!

----------


## Lekë Rezniqi

Unë i kam parasysh të gjitha.
T'ju them të drejtën jemi si në një zënkë, apo siç thotë populli
"Hip se të vrava, zbrit se të vrava."

Do të thotë, nëse i bojkotojmë prodhimet greke pushteti grek rrit dhunën ndaj shqiptarëve atje, e edhe t'i konsumojmë prodhimet e tyre e t'i bojkotojmë tonat, po e pranojmë pak më me vështirësi.

Por, ndoshta t'i bojkotojmë prodhimet greke, grekët do ta marrin si mos sukses në tregun shqiptar.
Apo jo?

----------


## vloonjat

Cameria eshte nje plage qe bertet "oooooo" po asnje s'ja ve veshin. per mendimin tim jane shume gjera per tu bere derisa te arrijme dicka per camerine(ndoshta jo te gjitha ato qe duam).
Mendimet me lart me pelqyen si ide por praktikisht nuk bejme dot asgje se Shqiperine e ka zene Greku dhe politikanet Shqiptare hajdute per koq***.
Te besh keto gjera duhet te kesh pamvaresi politike dhe ekonomike jo vetem nga Greku por edhe nga disa shtete te Evropes(si psh. Franca me shoke) qe mbajne anen e Grekut.
Ketu dua tu permend rastin e Turqise. Turqia tani eshte e varur komplet nga evropa per ndihme ekonomike, ndryshe e mori lumi. Edhe c'beri, hoqi denimin me vdekje. me vone keta miqte do ia vene lakun prape ne fyt e do i thone"nqs do EU, njih Qipron si nje shtet te tere". Dmth Greku del atje ku do.
Nje dite edhe ne Shqiptaret do futemi ne EU, por sic do dihet, shume gjera duhen zgjidhur perpara hyrjes. Dhe nje nga keto duhet te jete ceshtja e Camerise. ne ate kohe duhet qe shqiperia dhe politika Shqiptare te jene ne nje pozite , te themi Superiore, qe te vere disa kushte Evropes, jo vetem evropa te na i vere.
Dihet qe Evropa dhe Greket vecanerisht, nuk kane me nje dashuri te zjarrte per Amerikanet dhe duan ti zhdukin nga territori i tyre sa me shpejt. I perdoren sa deshen dhe u thone ik e pirdhu tani.
Nje gje e mire do te ishte sikur Shqiperia te bente tratativa me Amerikanet qe te hapej nje baze e madhe amerikane ne Shqiperi. Keshtu ua fusim nje pyke Evropes e i thua rri urte.(me 96 dihet kur G. Bush, Sr. erdhi gjoja per vizite ne Butrint etj., por atij i rrihte cekani per te hapur nje baze amerikane ne Vlore. Pse kjo gje su be ateher nuk dihet. 
Tani serisht Amerikanet po kerkojne te hapin baza te reja dhe tani per tani ne ndodhemi brenda strategjise qe keta duan. Nje baze Amerikane e madhe ne Shqiperi ka jo vetem ane pozitive ekonomike por edhe politike. Per sa kohe interesi Amerikan do jete tek ajo baze, Shqiperia do kete nje "baba" nga mbrapa qe do ia mbeshtese krahet. Me thoni ju ua kush u lidh me Amerikanet dhe nuk perfitoi dicka.
Gjerat me larte i thashe pak te ngjeshura dhe i rashe shkurt se s'kam kohe po mendoj se per te zgjidhur jo vetem ceshtjen e camerise por edhe te tjerat, duhet te kemi lidhje shume, shume te forta me Ameriken.

----------


## Albo

*Problemi çam, Greqia dhe qeveria jonë* 

  Nga Ndriçim KULLA 

            Ka rreth dhjetë vjet  që krimi i Greqisë me vrasjet dhe dëbimin masiv të popullsisë shqiptare të Çamërisë nga trojet e tyre etnike  troket pareshtur  me mënyra demokratike në marrëdhëniet ndërmjet dy vendeve  Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë, por  qeveria greke që ka përgjegjësinë dhe detyrën  për ta filluar dhe për ta zgjidhur  dalëngadalë këtë problem  nuk ja ka hapur kurrë derën. Ky problem që nga  ana shqiptare është ngritur kryesisht prej viktimave të këtij spastrimi etnik, nga familjet e zbuara  dhe të torturuara  të përfaqësuara prej shoqatës kombëtare "Çamëria" që jetojnë në Shqipëri në çdo ballafaqim me opinionin vendas dhe atë ndërkombëtar  është injoruar prej qeverisë greke, herë duke heshtur dhe hera herës duke krijuar lloj lloj histori pretekstesh. Sigurisht që këtë të drejtë morale ligjore dhe njerëzore, që ka popullsia çame për tu kthyer në trojet  e saj, prej shtetit grek, që trashëgon përgjegjësinë për ti kthyer  këto të drejta, nuk e ka favorizuar  as gjëndja e varfër ekonomike e Shqipërisë aktualisht, as vitet e tranzicionit të vështirë poskomunist, por as problemet e tjera kombëtare, që historia i  çeli për ti zgjidhur në këtë dekadë. Si përfundim, për shkak të tronditjeve të mëdha social politike që po kalon vendi ynë ky problem nuk ka arritur që të realizojë organizimin e duhur politik dhe profesional për tu bërë prezentë në organizmat e ndryshme ndërkombëtare  në mënyrë që të ushtrojnë presion mbi Greqinë që ta njohë realisht këtë problem dhe të ulet në tavolinën e bisedimeve, për ta zgjidhur siç duhet zgjidhur një problem i tillë. Megjithatë edhe me atë pak punë që ëshët  bërë kryesisht nga shoqata Çamëria, ose disa personalitete të veçanta të kulturës  dhe historisë shqiptare si edhe nga një pjesë e shtypit tonë, ky problem tani ka arritur të tërheqë vëmëndjen e Senatit Amerikan. Pikërisht këto ditë Senati Amerikan struktura më e lartë e organit ligjvënës amerikan organizoi një seancë debati posacërisht për këtë problem, ku i kërkoi qeverisë greke (konkretisht Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme e ftuar në këtë seancë), shpjegime në lidhje me këtë krim masiv të mbarsur. Megjithëse ky ballafaqim ishte një surprizë e pakëndshme për qeverinë greke, që tregon se koha e përkëdheljeve nga Perëndimi ka mbaruar  dhe ka ardhur koha për  të dhënë shpjegime në lidhje me shumë spekullime historike, përsëri ajo shkoi në Senat me psikologjinë e fqinjit të dikurshëm ku mjafton të këpuste  disa shpifje për fqinjin e saj verior, me besim mysliman, tek fuqitë e mëdha, siç kishte vepruar 100 vjet me rradhë, dhe ajo do ta kishte gjykimin  e favorshëm me vehte. Pikërisht  të tilla mbresa krijuan njerëzit e dërguar të qeverisë greke në atë ballafaqim në përbërje të të cilit kishte edhe pjesëtarë të Helsinkit Grek, ku jo vetëm që folën sikur vinin nga qielli dhe s'kishin asnjë lidhje me këtë krim, por u shfajsuan se nuk e njihnin mirë atë dhe  nga ato që kishin dëgjuar  mëkatin e kishte qeveria shqiptare që nuk e linte të "flinte" krimin por e zgjonte sipas konjukturave politike që karakterizojnë marrëdhëniet midis dy vendeve e që donte të përfitonte nga partneriteti me Greqinë apo më konkretisht me shtetin grek. Por këto shfaqje teatrale i takojnë formës së prezantimit se qeveria greke  e njeh mirë seriozitetin e këtij problemi që ka mbi supe,  por kërkon që ta shkarkojë sa të jetë e mundur tek dobësia e shtetit të sotëm shqitpar. Të thuash të tilla pretekste  apo të bësh një deklaratë  të asaj natyre si ajo që bëri këto ditë përpara Senatit Amerikan zëdhënësi i qeverisë së sotme greke Dhimitris Repas, i cili tha se :" Ky është një problem që përdor qeveria shqiptare si mjet  për te realizuar disa gjëra me politikën greke", është njëlloj sikur të vdekurin ta bësh të gjallë. Nuk e kuptoj se si mund të bëhen me kaq lehtësi akuza të tilla tek një realitet që nuk ekziston fare. Si një njeri që i kam kushtuar një  vëmëndje modeste krijimit të një hapësirë edhe të problemit çam në opinionin publik shqiptar, ( përkatësisht, shtyp,radio e televizion) konstatoj se ajo që thotë qeveria greke përpara Senatit Amerikan në lidhje me qeverinë shqiptare përkundrejt këtij problemi,   nuk i korrespondon aspak të vërtetës. Jo vetëm qeveria shqiptare në cfarëdo legjislature qoftë kjo, por gjithë politika shqiptare në prëgjithësi gjatë këtyre viteve të hapjes së vendit tonë me botën, nuk është përgatitur asnjëherë seriozisht për ta marrë në shqyrtim problemin çam të trashëguar nga e kaluara. Në lidhje me këtë problem kam bindjen time personale se të gjithë ministrat që kanë drejtuar diplomacinë tonë duke përfshirë edhe këtë që është sot, pra pa përjashtim ,në qoftë se do të organizohej një debat i drejtpërdrejtë publik për ta trajtuar konkretisht problemin çam përveç disa formuleve sterotipe në ato që u ka mësuar zanati i diplomacisë dhe i politikës për tu justifikuar, ata nuk janë në gjëndje që të shprehin as kulturën më minimale për ta sqaruar këtë problem para publikut. Kjo ndodh sepse në Ministrinë tonë të Punëve të Jashtme as ka patur, as ka, por mesa duket as ka për të  patur për një kohë të gjatë një strukturë që të krijojë praktikën e nevojshme të njohjes mbi këtë detyrë që ka Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme Shqiptare, e pastaj më vonë të krijohen mënyra e ndryshme politike dhe juridike për ta ndjekur hap pas hapi këtë problem si në rrugë bilaterale me shtetin grek, ashtu edhe në rrugë multi laterale, në raporte lidhjeje dhe bashkëveprimi me shtetet e organizmat e ndryshme ndërkombëtare. Po ndodh kështu sepse politika shqiptare as e ka frymëzuar ndonjëherë dhe as po e frymëzon as sot këtë gjë. Qeveria greke kur akuzon qeverinë shqiptare për instrmentalizim të problemit çam dyshoj se përveç shfajësimit të saj, merr në mbrojtje në mënyrë indirekte edhe indiferentizmin karakteristik që ka treguar qeveria  dhe shteti shqiptar në këtë 10 vjecar ku me gjithë pengesat që kanë qenë të pranishme përsëri ka patur shumë hapësirë për tëkrijuar një axhendë të tillë. Opinioni shqiptar duke qenë mjaft i ndjeshëm ndaj problemit të nëpërkëmbur çam si  nga pala greke ashtu edhe nga moskokëçarjet e shtetit shqiptar, mëse njëherë i ka bërë thirrje shtetit të tij dhe strukturave kopetente qeveritare për t'u zgjuar e për t'u vënë në shërbim të këtij problemi, zgjidhja e të cilit nuk do të ketë vetëm përkatësinë e  një popullsie të veçantë siç  është popullsia çame, por do të ketë vlera universale njerëzore.Por shteti shqiptar i brejtur nga lufta politike pa principe kryesore,  jo vetëm që nuk e ka patur këtë mundësi që të harxhojë pak kohë  dhe energji me këtë problem, por nuk ka arritur që të shprehë ndonjëherë hapur  dhe vullnetin e tij të mirë për ta konsideruar si një problem që duhet zgjidhur, madje ka arritur deri  atje saqë në raport me zgjidhjen e këtij problemi, s'ka guxuar që të bëjë dot qoftë edhe ndonjë alibi. 

            Që në vitin 1992  që kur ky problem u shfaq  publikisht në Shqipëri,ai u profilizua qartë si një problem joqeveritar dhe megjithë përmasat e mëdha njerëzore që kishte dhe karakterin e tij tepër specifik, qeveria shqitpare nuk shprehu në asnjë rast të vetëm bashkëpunimin e saj për ta ndihmuar moralisht  apo materialisht shoqatën e varfër "Camëria" të pjesëtarëve të saj të varfër te dal nga diktatura, si të gjitha shoqatat e tjera joqeveritare. Në sytë e një vëzhguesi objektiv problemi çam në Shqipëri ka vazhduar në traditën e diskriminimit që i la regjimi i Enver Hoxhës edhe pse ndryshe nga ai regjim u la i lirë që të flitej për të. Me dhjetëra shoqata joqeveritare madje edhe nga ato më spekulative kanë përfituar ndihma financiare  në mënyra të ndryshme nga institucionet e shtetit shqiptar, të shprehura në kesh, ose qira të ndryshme zyrash, të favorshme apo të  falura, por shoqata"" Çamëria"nuk ka arritur që të marrë qoftë edhe një telefon apo një faks brenda rregullave të këtij shteti. As  presidentët, as kryeminsitrat, as ministrat e Punëve të Jashtme të kësaj dekade, nuk di  ndonjë rast të jenë takuar në mënyrë të përgatitur dhe të organizuar dhe të kenë arsyetuar  me shoqata të ndryshme problemin çam e për re lehtesuar sadopak dhembjen e bashkombasve te tyre të përvuajtur. Këtë gjë nuk e kanë bërë as me historianë as me juristë dhe as me personalitete të njohura të kulturës që kanë shprehur ndjeshmërinë e tyre kurajoze duke  e bërë prezentë në publik, këtë problem të trashëguar historik.Dhe çuditërisht qeveria greke kërkon  dhe "gjen" pretekste  atje  ku nuk ka fare. Akuzën e parë qeverisë shqiptare në qoftë se flitet për akuzë duhet tia bëjë populli çam dhe gjith opinioni shqipetar që nga frika e hijes së këtij problemi nuk ka arritur as të belbëzojë pa lere më ta trajtojë si problem të rëndësishëm mes palëve prej të cilave do të varej shumë edhe perspektiva e marrëdhënieve midis dy vendeve. Për të qenë realist, Greqia në ballafaqim me këtë problem të vështirë moral, ligjor dhe financiar që kanë pasojat  e tij  e ka përdorur me mjeshtëri kartën e varfërisë shqiptare  duke qenë e sigurt në suksesin e presionit të saj. Këtë e kanë favorizuar edhe dimensionet e vogla të njohjes së këtij problemi në aspektin ndërkombëtar, për shkak të së kaluarës 60 vjeçare si dhe të sensibilizimit të pakët që iu bë në rrethana  tepër specifike që u shfrytëzuan për ta kryer. Me dhjetëra herë janë ulur trarët e postblloqeve të  pikëkalimeve kufitare nga ana e qeverisë greke duke dhënë mesazhe kërcënuese, force dhe bllokade, nëpërmjet qeverisë shqiptare tek opinioni shqiptar, si ai që ndodhi këto  ditë me emigrantët shqiptarë në Kapshticë dhe Kakavijë; sa herë që skena shqiptare në lidhje me këtë proces promovon ndonjë gjë të re. Edhe lojërat e tjera që bën sot Greqia si ato që kanë të bëjnë me kërkesat absurde për të drejtat e minoritetit grek që   ka në Shqipëri, idetë e fallsifikuara të Vorio - Epirit dhe shpikjet e minoritetit grek të Himarës,  s'ka dyshim që janë prapavija për të neutralizuar problemin çam të cilit po i vjen koha për t'u zgjidhur. 

            Problemi çam është një problem real  që ka  të bëjë me një krim masiv dhe nuk mund të trajtohet kurrë dhe në asnjë rast si një problem i stisur nga dikush. Diplomacinë dhe qeverinë greke nuk e kanë për ta lehtësuar as përrallat e sajuara në lidhje me pseudonacionalizmin shqiptar që gjoja po  i fryjnë politika shqiptare. Qeveria greke fillimisht ka për detyrë të bëjë atë që nuk ka bërë deri tani të distancohet nga krimi dhe të bëjë dënimin e plotë  të tij dhe pastaj  ka të drejtën për të diskutuar klasifikimin e këtij problemi. Në qoftë se krimi do të mbetet i fshehur siç ka vijuar deri më tani duke gjurmuar pas shkaqeve te shpikura dhe preteksteve te kota atëhere në Ballkan do të vazhdojë të jetojë precedenti i mosdënimit të krimit dhe në  marrëdhëniet midis dy vendeve  miqësia do të gjejë gjithmon në mes  murin e mosbesimit.

----------


## Kallmeti

25 Gusht 2002    			


	Ja se cfare i eshte propozuar kryeministrit Simitis nga institutet e specializuara apo nga zyrat qe njohin mire ceshtjen came 
Ja se cfare i eshte propozuar kryeministrit Simitis nga institutet e specializuara apo nga zyrat qe njohin mire ceshtjen came 

Korrierit i ka rene ne dore nje material i rezervuar ekskluziv ne lidhje me paketen greke per ligjin e luftes. Ky material i eshte konfirmuar gazetes nga nje burim gazetaresk dhe nje avokat grek, te cilet nuk duan te identifikohen. Avokati grek eshte marre me kete ceshtje i nisur nga parimi i shenjte i cdo avokati, fitimi, por ka hasur ne nje mur te larte te pakapercyeshem. Projekt-paketa eshte kjo: 

Paranteza qe paraprin propozimet thote se: "Ne thelb gjendja e luftes perfundoi (pra gjendja eshte tjeter koncept dhe ligji i luftes eshte tjeter koncept) me Marreveshjen e Paqes midis Greqise dhe Italise. 

Perfundimi i saj u vertetua dy here me pas: me vendosjen e marredhenieve diplomatike ne 1971 dhe me vendimin e njezeshem te Keshillit te Ministrave te vitit 1987, "Mbi heqjen e gjendjes se luftes". Nderkaq, ne aspektin e te drejtes se brendshme, Shqiperia mbetet vend armik. 

Ka dy mundesi per zgjidhjen e problemit: 

1. Shpallja me anen e nje dekreti presidencial, i cili do te mbaroje edhe formalisht "Gjendjen e Luftes", per analogji te dekretit mbreteror te vitit 1940, i cili e kishte vendosur. (Nje nga arysetimet apo kleckat juridike per te cilen kane qene te vetedijshem autoritetet greke eshte pikerisht kjo: "Ligji i luftes eshte shpallur me dekret mbreteror". Vendimi i Keshillit te Ministrave eshte shprehje e vullnetit tone te mire politik, por nuk e abrogon ate). Ne rastin e shpalljes se dekretit presidencial mund te ndahet ne dy pjese, duke evituar edhe percaktimin e dates se perfundimit te gjendjes se luftes (1971 dhe 1987), ne menyre qe te mos kete fuqi prapavepruese. Me pas, te nisin kerkesat (te cameve dhe te shqiptareve te tjere) "per c'demtime dhe kompesime", me mbingarkesa per fitime te pamarra, per shkak te mosshfrytezimit te pasurive prej 50 vitesh. 

2. Shpallja ne formen e nje ligji. Ne kete rast, trajtimi i pasurive do te parashikohej ne ate ligj. Per shkak te rendesise se ceshtjes, duhet te japin mendim te gjithe institucionet kryesore politike qe te shihet edhe kerkesa analoge per pronat e vorioepirioteve edhe interesa te tjera. 

 08/25/20

----------


## Kallmeti

Historia e Camerise nga antikiteti deri me sot
Historia e Camerise nga antikiteti deri me sot

Per te kuptuar te verteten e ceshtjes Cameria ne tere gjeresine e vet, eshte e nevojshme te fillohet me kuptimin e kontekstit historik te ekzistences se shqiptareve ne toka qe aktualisht jane territor grek. Nepermjet deshmive te disa historianeve te respektueshem, synohet te trajtohet raporti Greqi-Epir ne antikitet, vendi i shqiptareve ne Epir, dhe i cameve ne vecanti, qe kane banuar ne pjesen greke te territorit qe njihet me emrin Thesproti.

Materialet historike jane marre nga historianet Selim Islami (per historine antike) dhe Pellumb Xhufi (Per historine e mesjetes dhe me vone, nga nje cikel intervistash mbi Camerine)

Selim Islami

Vendndodhja gjeografike

Cameria e sotme shtrihet ne vendin, qe ne lashtesi quhej Epir.Me emrin Epir quhej nje zone qe shtrihej nga malet Akrakeraune(Llogaraja e sotme) ne veri deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise ne jug dhe nga malet e Pindit ne lindje deri ne detin Jon ne perendim. Pra, kap nje territor rreth 15 mije kilometra katror. Emri Epir qe ne greqisht do te thote toke, sterre, ishte emer qe banoret e ishujve grek i quanin ata, qe jetonin perballe tyre.Ne kohen arkaike (shek.8-6 p.e.s) ky vend nuk njihet me kete emer, por sipas burimeve letrare njiheshin vetem Kaonet dhe vendi i kaoneve ;Thesprotet dhe vendi i Thesproteve; Moloset dhe vendi i moloseve etj. Por, nuk ekzistonin Epiri dhe epirotet. ,Ne luften e Peloponezit ne vitet 432-404 p.e.s. kaonet dhe moloset etj.shfaqen si entitete politike me vete.Ne vitin 429 p.e.s.shfaqen si aleate te Spartes apo te Athines. Gjate sundimit te mbretit Tharypa gjate viteve 439-390 p.e.s. moloset vendosen hegjemoni mbi fiset e tjera dhe krijuan lidhjen molose. Pas mesit te shekullit 4 p.e.s.,mbreti Aleksander i mbiquajtur Molosi (362-321 p.e.s.) e shtriu sovranitetin e tij deri tek Thesprotet. Aleanca e re u quajt ne kete kohe "Aleanca Epirote". Kjo aleance siguronte mbrojtje dhe barazi formale ne federate. Lavdine e tij shteti epirot e arriti nen udheheqjen e Pirros se madh te Epirit gjate viteve 307-272 p.e.s. Ne kete kohe, Epiri u fuqizua dhe rriti gjithnje e me teper shtrirjen e tij. Marredheniet me Ilirine, shteti i Epirit, i kishte te mira per dy arsye:se pari, Pirroja ishte rritur ne oborrin e mbretit Glaukia te Ilirise dhe se dyti,Iliria e ndihmoi ate te kthehej ne fronin e tij te uzurpuar nga kundershtaret politike. Roli politik i Pirros i kaloi kufijte e Epirit, duke vendosur edhe per politiken e Greqise dhe Maqedonise.Pas vdekjes se Pirros,Epiri u dobesua mjaft dhe ne vitin 232 p.e.s. monarkia e Akideve ra dhe vendin e saj e zuri "lidhja epirote".Kjo ishte nje forme qeverisjeje republikane.Shume shpejt ne kurriz te ketij shteti rane pasojat e luftrave iliro-maqedonase si dhe iliro-romake. Ne keto luftra, Epiri nuk u ndie aspak si fuqi ushtarake deri sa ne vitin 167 p.e.s. ra nen sundimin romak. Ne ndarjen e re administrative te vitit 148 p.e.s., Perandoria romake e konsideronte Epirin si toke maqedonase.Ndersa duke kaluar ne shekullin e dyte te eres sone, Epiri doli me vete nga Maqedonia dhe ne shekullin e trete e.s.u krijua Epiri i Ri qe shtrihej nga lumi Vjose deri ne Mat.Interesant mbetet fakti se si Epiri i vjeter (aty ku kish qene)dhe Epiri i ri perfshiheshin ne te njejten prefekture, ne ate te Ilirikut.

Problemet etnike 

Per problemet etnike ndermjet grekeve dhe epiroteve ekzistojne dy pikepamje : nje e konsideron Epirin ilir dhe tjetri e konsideron grek. Per kete ceshtje kane shkruar ne veprat e tyre historianet e lashte grek Herodoti dhe Tuqiditi.

Herodoti thote se ka dy histori.Ne vitin 576 p.e.s.tregohet se Klisteni, zoti i Sikionit,nje njeri shume i pasur, donte te martonte te bijen me nje djale me te mirin ndermjet grekeve.Herodoti jep edhe listen e atyre qe moren pjese, rreth 13 djem, ndermjet te cileve ishte edhe nje djale molos me emrin Alkon. Fakti qe ndermjet djemve grek kishte edhe nje molos ka shtyre historianet grek te mendojne se moloset jane grek. Por, Herodoti na jep edhe nje pasazh te dyte.Ne kete deshmi te dyte ben fjale per forcat ushtarake greke qe u mblodhen ne Salamine per te luftuar perset e fuqishem te asaj kohe.Duke i pershkruar ngjarjet, Herodoti, thote se:"Te gjithe ata qe derguan burra ne Salamine (behet fjale per viset e largeta) banojne ketej Thesprotise:"Thesprotet jane fiset ne kufi me ambrakasit dhe leukadasit,fiset me skajore greke qe dergonin burra ne luften e Salamines.Pra, sic shihet nga faktet qe sjell Herodoti tregojne se moloset nuk ishin greke.Kjo nuk eshte aspak e rastit ,po te kihet parasysh se moloset banonin "kendej Thesprotise".

Per me teper, sqaron Tuqiditi.

Per vete rendesine e saj, lufta e Peloponezit perfshiu si boten greke ashtu edhe nje pjese te botes barbare. Kjo eshte nje e dhene e rendesishme per te sqaruar me qarte se cilat ishin zonat greke dhe cilat tokat me popullsi jo greke.Me termin "barbar",greket quanin te gjithe ata,te cilet jetonin jashte Greqise.Por, duhet pasur parasysh se ne veprat e Tuqiditit nuk permendet emertimi "Epir" sepse ne ate kohe nuk ishte krijuar ende ky term. Ekzistonin vetem emrat e fiseve Moloset,Thesprotet,Kaonet(keto ishin fiset kryesore)e disa fise te tjere...Duke pershkruar fushaten e luftes se Peloponezit thote se nga barbaret ishin kaonet,moloset orestet dhe thesprotet. Pra,Tuqiditi nuk permend termin"Epir" apo "epirot".Ne kapitullin pasues,Tuqiditi ve ne dukje se disa nga barbaret nuk kishin mbret dhe ndryshe nga grekerit qe luftojne ne formacione te rregullta ushtarake,barbaret kaone, megjithese te zote luftonin ne menyre te crregullt.Tuqiditi jep edhe te dhena te tjera ne lidhje me karakterin e barbareve, por qe nuk kane vlera.Rendesi te madhe ka momenti kur historiani permend se barbaret nuk ishin greqishtfoles. Pra, ai e ka thene qarte se, ata nuk ishin greke. Prania e kolonive,kryesisht e korintasve rreth gjirit te Ambrakise dhe gjirit te Jonit, deri ne Korkyre( Korfuzin e sotshem.) deshmon se kolonite greke nuk jane krijuar as ne Atike dhe as ne ndonje zone tjeter, por jane krijuar tek barbaret.Ata qe mbrojne pikpamjet e kunderta nuk e kane vleresuar kurre kete fakt.Megjithate jane gjeografe e historiane greke qe thone se, kolonistet greke u vendosen ne Korkyre dhe u ndeshen ne rezistencen e ilireve Liburne.Kolonet qe vendosen tek barbaret kur ndesheshin ne rezistencen e vendasve nuk kane hezituar te perdorin edhe forcen kunder tyre.I tille eshte rasti i apollonateve kunder ilireve qe shkaterruan pronat dhe tokat e tyre ne cerekun e pare te shekullit te peste p.e.s. Pra kolonite greke per shume kohe mbeten te izoluara per shkak te ketyre konflikteve me vendasit.Me gjithe konfliktet qe kane pasur popujt barbare me kolonet greke, mardheniet midis botes barbare dhe botes greke kane qene te hapura.Kjo vihej re ne aspektin tregtar,kulturor etj. Bota moderne ia njeh kete gjeni kultures greke.Por marredheniet kulturore nuk duhet te perzihen ne ceshtjet etnike.Per kete ishin te qarte banoret e ketyre vendeve.Por si pasoje e marredhenieve te ngushta tregtare e kulturore dy botet, ajo greke dhe ajo shqiptare u afruan shume me njera- tjetren.Ne zonen epirote banonin popullsi vendase barbare si dhe koloni,te cilat jetonin ne brigjet e Jonit dhe qe preknin tangencialisht zonen epirote.Nje historian tjeter grek, Teodos Skilaks, jep nje paraqitje tjeter te zones ndarese ndermjet botes greke dhe asaj barbare.Ai duke pershkruar te gjithe Ilirine thote:"...Pas moloseve vine ambrakasit, te cilet jane ne skaj te tokave greke.Pas kesaj fillon "Ellada".Pra shihet qarte se njeri pas tjetrit historianet grek te lashtesise kane qene te nje mendimi per sa i perket kufijve midis grekeve dhe barbareve.

Me pas, per nje periudhe me te vonshme ka shkruar Straboni.Ne kete kohe, pra rreth shekullit te katert p.e.s shfaqet per here te pare termi "Epir" dhe "epirot". Ky territor shtrihej ne veri deri tek Malesia e Kurveleshit(sot) ne jug, deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise dhe mbyllej ne lindje me malet e Pindit.Nje fakt tjeter, qe jep Straboni, eshte edhe nje pershkrim qe i ben Homerit duke shkruar se "Ai (Homeri) njihte mire gjithe helenet deri tek thesprotet,pra duket qarte se kufiri ishte tek thesprotet.Emri epir per Homerin kishte nje kuptim te pergjithshem,pra sterre sic eshte thene me lart.

Nga historian te ndryshem, harta e Epirit del heterogjene, pra e levizshme. Kjo ndodh per shkak te levizjeve te koloneve,por popullsia kryesore ishte barbare.Nga burime te ndryshme historike del se popullsia barbare e kesaj zone nuk ishte greqishtfolese.Por historiane te ndryshem sot gjejne preteksin se neqoftese kjo popullsi nuk eshte greqishtfolese nuk eshte fakt bindes qe ata jane ilire.Por, ky eshte nje fakt shume i dobet.Duke u nisur nga prehistoria njihet fakti qe ne perendim te gadishullit te Ballkanit u vendosen iliret.

----------

